# AB offline: Update auf 2.2



## Thomas. (3. November 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Freitagabend (genaue Uhrzeit folgt) etwa 24 Stunden offline.


toll, an einem Wochenende, mitten in der Woche wäre schöner. was soll ich den ab Freitagabend machen? Fernsehe gucken ? obwohl ich könnte mich auch mal wieder mit meiner Frau unterhalten


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (3. November 2020)

Als wir das letzte Mal das AB länger offline genommen haben, hat ein Boardie geschrieben, dass das jetzt DIE Möglichkeit ist, die eigene Familie wieder kennenzulernen. Fand ich super


----------



## vonda1909 (3. November 2020)

Nur war vielen die lange
Anreise zu weit....


----------



## hanzz (3. November 2020)

Fr. 06.11.2020, 22:15
Monsterfische am Haken
DMAX


----------



## Christian.Siegler (3. November 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> toll, an einem Wochenende, mitten in der Woche wäre schöner. was soll ich den ab Freitagabend machen? Fernsehe gucken ? obwohl ich könnte mich auch mal wieder mit meiner Frau unterhalten


Geh doch mal wieder raus... In die Kneipe, ins Kino, Restaurant, Schwimmbad, triff Freunde!!! Das ist doch heutzutage voll im Trend!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2020)

Oder hol dir ne Pulle Wein für n Schnelltest....


----------



## Drillsucht69 (3. November 2020)

Oh Super...
Da kommen vielleicht endlich einige auch ans Wasser vor lauter Langeweile...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. November 2020)

Wenn dann noch der Strom ausfiele, dann gäbe es bald darauf sicherlich ganz viele kleine Nachwuchsangler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2020)

Das ^ wird aber bei vielen schwierig, wenn mit dem mangelnden Strom die anregenden bunten Bildchen aus dem Internet nicht mehr verfügbar wären  
Bei einen richtigen langen Stromausfall kann man wirklich nur ans Wasser mit Angelrüstung flüchten und auf aufgeladene Akkulampen und Gaskocherpatronen hoffen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2020)

So ein langes Offline über 24h (oder mehr, kommt es je wieder ...) bedarf einer genauen Vorplanung ... 

Ich weiß schon was, einfach verreisen, ein kleiner Umzug, ein Haus aufräumen, dann fällt das gar nicht auf, vor allem solange gar kein Internet verfügbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Geh doch mal wieder raus... In die Kneipe, ins Kino, Restaurant, Schwimmbad, triff Freunde!!! Das ist doch heutzutage voll im Trend!!!


Da war was mit dem November nun, so wie in der großen roten Anzeige ...


----------



## Andal (4. November 2020)

Na vielleicht lässt es sich dann ja wegupdaten, dass sich Rechner u.s.w. ständig an der Werbung festfressen und aufhängen!?


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (6. November 2020)

Leut, denkt dran: Heute ab 22 Uhr ist das Anglerboard offline.


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. November 2020)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Leut, denk dran: Heute ab 22 Uhr ist das Anglerboard offline.


Danke, zum Trost hat meine Frau mir erlaubt nen Konto bei Netflix zu machen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. November 2020)

So ein ...
Schlaftabletten einwerfen und früher ins Bett und das am Wochenende!!!


----------



## hanzz (6. November 2020)

Ich glotz heut Abend TV und morgen frühen Mittag geht's zum Kanal. Mal schauen was die Barsche so machen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (6. November 2020)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> So ein ...
> Schlaftabletten einwerfen und früher ins Bett und das am Wochenende!!!



Hä,

du bist doch um die Zeit eh am Wasser 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. November 2020)

da ich meine Schlaftabletten nicht finde, fahre ich heute wieder los   ...
Vor der Glotze hängen ist voooooolll
langweilig...


----------



## Andal (6. November 2020)

Schauen wir mal, was dabei rumkommt ... in der Zeit werde ich auch hoffentlich das PW wiederfinden, um mich dann erneut einzuloggen.


----------



## phirania (6. November 2020)

Besser wäre ohne Werbung oder etwas weniger...


----------



## Hering 58 (6. November 2020)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Geh doch mal wieder raus... In die Kneipe, ins Kino, Restaurant, Schwimmbad, triff Freunde!!! Das ist doch heutzutage voll im Trend!!!


Das geht doch nicht.








						Das sind die Corona-Regeln im November
					

Das öffentliche Leben in Deutschland wird im November massiv heruntergefahren. Ziel ist die unkontrollierte Ausbreitung des Coronavirus zu stoppen. Supermärkte, Schulen, Restaurants - was gilt ab Montag? Ein Überblick.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Pescador (6. November 2020)

Puh, 24 Stunden? Das wird hart. Ähem, habt ihr denn einen Notdienst für uns eingerichtet? Also wo man, wenn's gar nicht mehr auszuhalten ist, trotzdem mal was posten kann? 

Wünsche jedenfalls gutes Gelingen beim Update !


----------



## Thomas. (6. November 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> Puh, 24 Stunden? Das wird hart. Ähem, habt ihr denn einen Notdienst für uns eingerichtet? Also wo man, wenn's gar nicht mehr auszuhalten ist, trotzdem mal was posten kann?
> 
> Wünsche jedenfalls gutes Gelingen beim Update !


die Moderatoren haben doch jeden über PN ihre Private Handy Nummer geschickt wo man rund um die Uhr anrufen kann


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2020)

Die Telefonseelsorge für Boardies auf AB-Entzug.


----------



## Andal (6. November 2020)

Jetz deats dazua!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (6. November 2020)

Im Zweifelsfall unter dem letzten Youtubevideo von Anglerboard TV unterhalten ;-)


----------



## Pescador (6. November 2020)

... und außerdem hab ich mal wo gelesen dass, wenn bei so nem Update man als User sich nicht zeitig genug ausloggt, man verloren gehen kann. Also in irgendwelchen Servern irgendwo auf der Welt. Tja, einfach futsch für immer ...
Deswegen mach ich jetzt mal dass ich hier ganz schnell raus komme.
Bis dann!


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (6. November 2020)

Na hoffentlich erwischt es dabei nicht die falschen. Wäre doch schade wenn hier mancher Beitrag nicht mehr gepostet werden könnte.


----------



## zokker (7. November 2020)

RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich erwischt es dabei nicht die falschen. Wäre doch schade wenn hier mancher Beitrag nicht mehr gepostet werden könnte.



Es war unbegründet ...


Pescador schrieb:


> ... und außerdem hab ich mal wo gelesen dass, wenn bei so nem Update man als User sich nicht zeitig genug ausloggt, man verloren gehen kann. Also in irgendwelchen Servern irgendwo auf der Welt. Tja, einfach futsch für immer ...
> Deswegen mach ich jetzt mal dass ich hier ganz schnell raus komme.
> Bis dann!


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. November 2020)

Scheint ja geklappt zu haben... Glückwunsch!


----------



## hanzz (7. November 2020)




----------



## Tikey0815 (7. November 2020)




----------



## Jason (7. November 2020)

Was ist den jetzt neu hier, außer das die Smilis weg sind. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (7. November 2020)

Jason schrieb:


> Was ist den jetzt neu hier, außer das die Smilis weg sind.
> 
> Gruß Jason


 Hmmm
Edit: Also ich seh meine...
Wechsel mal auf den Standardmodus.
Edit 2: meine sehe ich auch im Nachtmodus


----------



## Jason (7. November 2020)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Hmmm
> Edit: Also ich seh meine...
> Wechsel mal auf den Standardmodus.
> Edit 2: meine sehe ich auch im Nachtmodus


Tut mir leid, aber nichts zu machen. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. November 2020)

@Jason Drücke mal auf die 3 Punkte, dann öffnet sich ein neues Fenster, bei mir sind die Smilies in den Zweiten Drei Punkten


----------



## Salmonidenangler (7. November 2020)

Ähm

Ist das jetzt normal, dass in einem Beitrag links neben dem Usernamen kein Profilbild mehr angezeigt wird?


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. November 2020)

Ich nehme an du bist mit dem Handy unterwegs. Ist bei mir auch so, wenn ich es quer drehe, ist das Profilbild wieder da. Warum das so ist,????


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. November 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich nehme an du bist mit dem Handy unterwegs. Ist bei mir auch so, wenn ich es quer drehe, ist das Profilbild wieder da. Warum das so ist,????


Weil soo das ist, würde meine 6Jährige Nichte jetzt sagen


----------



## Jason (7. November 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Jason Drücke mal auf die 3 Punkte, dann öffnet sich ein neues Fenster, bei mir sind die Smilies in den Zweiten Drei Punkten


Aha
Danke 

Gruß Jason


----------



## hanzz (7. November 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich nehme an du bist mit dem Handy unterwegs. Ist bei mir auch so, wenn ich es quer drehe, ist das Profilbild wieder da. Warum das so ist,????


Das ist echt doof. 
@Rebecca Hoffmann 
Bitte wieder Profilbilder auch im Hochformat


----------



## hanzz (7. November 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das ist echt doof.
> @Rebecca Hoffmann
> Bitte wieder Profilbilder auch im Hochformat


In anderen Threads sind Bilder da.
Kommando zurück
Aber die Smilies könnten wieder ohne drei Punkte sichtbar sein.


----------



## rippi (7. November 2020)

Scheint so als wäre das wichtigste Forenaccessoire immer noch nicht in die aktuelle Boardversion integriert.


----------



## TechDoc (7. November 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Scheint so als wäre das wichtigste Forenaccessoire immer noch nicht in die aktuelle Boardversion integriert.


? Erhelle mich. Welches Forenaccessoire ist dir wichtig?


----------



## rippi (7. November 2020)

Ich will nicht aufdringlich diesbezüglich werden, aber es reimt sich auf nippinappa-Schpecktagel


----------



## TechDoc (7. November 2020)

Die Rippi-Nadel?   Nein, die tatsächlich nicht implementiert.


----------



## TechDoc (7. November 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Das ist echt doof.
> @Rebecca Hoffmann
> Bitte wieder Profilbilder auch im Hochformat


Bitte einmal testen, ob die Smilies auf dem Handy wieder im Hauptmenü sichtbar sind.


----------



## hanzz (7. November 2020)

TechDoc schrieb:


> Bitte einmal testen, ob die Smilies auf dem Handy wieder im Hauptmenü sichtbar sind.


Jap
Sind da.


----------



## hanzz (7. November 2020)

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, das beim Aufruf eines ungelesenen Beitrags es unheimlich lange dauert bis dieser geladen ist. 
Es fängt an zu laden. 
Dann 10-15 Sekunden Pause, dann erscheint der Beitrag. 
Ruf ich bereits gelesene Seiten auf, sind die Ruck Zuck da.


----------



## TechDoc (7. November 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, das beim Aufruf eines ungelesenen Beitrags es unheimlich lange dauert bis dieser geladen ist.
> Es fängt an zu laden.
> Dann 10-15 Sekunden Pause, dann erscheint der Beitrag.
> Ruf ich bereits gelesene Seiten auf, sind die Ruck Zuck da.


Im Hintergrund läuft noch die Datenbank-Reorganisation. Sobald die durch ist, werden wir beobachten, ob es daran lag, oder es etwas anderes ist.


----------



## Andal (7. November 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, das beim Aufruf eines ungelesenen Beitrags es unheimlich lange dauert bis dieser geladen ist.
> Es fängt an zu laden.
> Dann 10-15 Sekunden Pause, dann erscheint der Beitrag.
> Ruf ich bereits gelesene Seiten auf, sind die Ruck Zuck da.


Sind das nicht die "Kekse", die neu gebacken werden!?


----------



## TechDoc (7. November 2020)

Ich habe gerade mal mein Cache und meine Cookies gelöscht. Jetzt läuft es wieder so, wie ich es gewohnt bin.


----------



## Debilofant (8. November 2020)

Bug-Verdacht bzw. -Meldung: Die Suchfunktion findet vor dem Update gepostete Beiträge/Suchbegriffe nicht mehr (vollständig), sprich die Forensuche arbeitet offenbar lückenhaft bzw. ist sie mit solchen Ausfällen/Defiziten nicht mehr zu gebrauchen!


----------



## techniker (8. November 2020)

Debilofant schrieb:


> Bug-Verdacht bzw. -Meldung: Die Suchfunktion findet vor dem Update gepostete Beiträge/Suchbegriffe nicht mehr (vollständig), sprich die Forensuche arbeitet offenbar lückenhaft bzw. ist sie mit solchen Ausfällen/Defiziten nicht mehr zu gebrauchen!


Der Aufbau der neuen Suchliste benötigte bis heute Morgen gegen 06:00 Uhr. Auch zurzeit laufen im Hintergrund noch Datenbank-Reorganisationen. Wir wollten das Forum allerdings nicht über Tage hinweg geschlossen halten, bis alle Caches wieder aufgebaut sind. Gut 5 Millionen Beiträge benötigen doch so ein paar Minuten zur Verarbeitung


----------



## hanzz (8. November 2020)

TechDoc schrieb:


> Im Hintergrund läuft noch die Datenbank-Reorganisation. Sobald die durch ist, werden wir beobachten, ob es daran lag, oder es etwas anderes ist.


Scheint so, als wenn es daran gelegen hat. 
Kann blitzschnelles Laden ungelesener Beiträge vermelden.


----------



## techniker (8. November 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Scheint so, als wenn es daran gelegen hat.
> Kann blitzschnelles Laden ungelesener Beiträge vermelden.


Dann sage ich nun besser nicht, dass im Hintergrund gerade die Vorschaubilder der Themen neu (etwas kleiner) berechnet werden.
Ich denke, dass wir bis Mitte der Woche noch einige Dinge testen und prüfen werden. Eine Umstellung im Testforum (mit 2-4 Testern) ist etwas ganz anderes als ein laufendes Forum mit im Schnitt 500-600 gleichzeitigen Besuchern. Wir konnten viele Dinge im Vorfeld von den Funktionen und der Fehlertoleranz schon testen, aber die Kommunikation System <=> Datenbank muss nun zeigen was Sache ist


----------



## zokker (8. November 2020)

Das AB ist zZ dermaßen langsam, eine Seite aufrufen dauert zwischen 5 bis 20 s. Hoffentlich bessert sich das noch.


----------



## hanzz (8. November 2020)

hanzz schrieb:


> Scheint so, als wenn es daran gelegen hat.
> Kann blitzschnelles Laden ungelesener Beiträge vermelden.


@techniker 
Muss leider zurück rudern. 
Dauert jetzt noch länger. 
Bis zu 30 Sekunden, bis eine Seite aufgerufen wird. 
Egal ob neu oder bereits schon mal aufgerufen.


----------



## Pescador (8. November 2020)

Ja, voll langsam. Aber wir wissen doch warum. Das Update ist halt noch nicht vollständig abgeschlossen. Kein Problem, wird schon.
Erinnert mich ei bisschen an meine EDV Anfangszeit in den 80ern. 286er CPU, 10 Mb Festplatten, 5 1/4 Zoll Disketten mit  128 Kb ...
Irgendwann kamen Akustikkoppler, Windows 2.0, und alles toootaaal langsam ...


----------



## hanzz (8. November 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> meine EDV Anfangszeit in den 80ern. 286er CPU, 10 Mb Festplatten, 5 1/4 Zoll Disketten mit 128 Kb ...


Mein erster Rechner war ein VC 20 mit Datasette. 

Das war langsam. *5KB* Arbeitsspeicher
Das erste Spiel dafür aus ner Computerzeitschrift abgetippt. Das hat ewig gedauert. 
Aber Spaß hats gemacht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. November 2020)

Oh Mann, ich schimpfe hier auf das gerade zwingend zu nutzende befremdliche lahmende WLAN,
und dann das, danke sehr! 
286er PC und VC20, dagegen fühle ich mich vergleichsweise schon mal viel besser!


----------



## geomas (8. November 2020)

Test der Suchfunktion:

viele, undefiniert viele Treffer für „Abhackmatte”, immerhin noch 4 Treffer für „Abkackmatte”.
Scheint zu laufen, die Suche.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. November 2020)

Ich fasse es nicht - was machen die nur mit ihren Karpfen ? 

Wobei, jetzt sind es 5 Zwerge mit der bizarren Matte


----------



## Andal (8. November 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich fasse es nicht - was machen die nur mit ihren Karpfen ?
> 
> Wobei, jetzt sind es 5 Zwerge mit der bizarren Matte


Ich mache mir da eher um die familiären Verhältnisse Gedanken. Schließlich heißt es Muttersprache. Geht man so mit seiner Mutter um?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2020)

Das mit dem Umgang wollen wir wohl gar nicht so genau wissen ....

Zugute halten kann man eine denn *vorgetäuschte* und danach verinnerlichte Schreibschwäche noch am ehesten als Akt der Schreibanarchie, als Protesthaltung gegen die unflexible Rechtschreibung, sowas empfunden als eine Art normativer Faschismus. So ähnlich wie das t-h in englisch, was umfassend gesehen nur sehr selten gesprochen wird.
Als Protest gegen verkalktes Bürgertum stehengeblieben in der Kaiserzeit ist es mir Protest ja sympatisch, nur sollte es dann deutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht werden.

Da konnen die Dialektischen ein Lied von singen, wobei da wo ganz geschickt, gibt es kein verbindliches Schreibregelwerk. 
Und schon kann jeder schreiben wie er oder sie will, das ist auch Freiheit und nahezu schadlos, solange Lesemensch es trotzdem herauslesen kann.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. November 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das mit dem Umgang wollen wir wohl gar nicht so genau wissen ....
> 
> Zugute halten kann man eine denn *vorgetäuschte* und danach verinnerlichte Schreibschwäche noch am ehesten als Akt der Schreibanarchie, als Protesthaltung gegen die unflexible Rechtschreibung, sowas empfunden als eine Art normativer Faschismus. So ähnlich wie das t-h in englisch, was umfassend gesehen nur sehr selten gesprochen wird.
> Als Protest gegen verkalktes Bürgertum stehengeblieben in der Kaiserzeit ist es mir Protest ja sympatisch, nur sollte es dann deutlich zum Ausdruck gebracht werden.
> ...



@Det
Sag es doch ganz kurz:
Wen interessiert, besonders im WhatsApp-Zeitalter, welche Puchsdaben und in welcher eRiehenvolke, solange die Kontextfähigkeit erhalten bleibt.
Dazu muss aber logarithmisch die Suchfunktion etwas intelligenter werden


----------



## Andal (9. November 2020)

Es appen halt nicht alle Whats und die freuen sich einer echten Sprache.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. November 2020)

Ironie liegt nur dann vor, wenn der andere diese versteht


----------



## techniker (9. November 2020)

Die Datenbank-Reorganisationen sind durch. An sich sollte sich dies auch positiv auf die Geschwindigkeit im System auswirken (hoffe ich doch)


----------



## Pescador (9. November 2020)

Flutscht alles jetzt wie'n Zäpfchen.


----------



## hanzz (9. November 2020)

Rennt


----------



## zokker (10. November 2020)

Ja, auch ich bin zufrieden. 

DANKE!!! 

Läuft wieder zügig.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. November 2020)

Hallo,

läuft wie Armin Hary (falls den noch jemand kennt von euch Jungfüchsen ).

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Vanner (10. November 2020)

Jup, läuft wieder zufriedenstellend. Danke dafür.


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. November 2020)

Hach, das flutscht jetzt wieder so herrlich


----------



## Elmar Elfers (10. November 2020)

Och, ich dachte, es liegt an unserem WLAN.... Aber egal, Hauptsache es läuft


----------

